# Opinions on an ALL MALE rescue flock?



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one adopted helmet cock and I've been talking with Elizabeth about adopting some pij buddies from MickaCoo. At first I was going to adopt two hens and then keep a slot open for a possible future local rescue. 

Now we are discussing the possibility of instead adopting two males as buddies for my little guy. I realize that if I want to introduce more pij in the future, I'd probably have to stick with cock birds OR adopt enough hens to go around, otherwise I may have some issues. 

I would love opinions on this!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Males are highly unlikely to get along peacefully. Tis possible but not likely. Also, two large male Kings with your relatively little Helmet is not a good scenario. They will kick your little Helmet's tush and possibly seriously injure or kill him.

I think you need to rethink the logistics of all this.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It would be always better to get him a mate, a female, he is not human to plan for a lifelong bachelorship


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, only one was a King. The other was a West of England Tumbler. Why does it work out in situations like Elizabeth's? Not only does she have a vast majority of Kings with only a couple smaller pij, but she's got several pairs and several bachelors all housed together. And don't many breeders house their males together, separated from the females most of the time?

I really appreciate input and advice, remember, I'm still learning!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ya thats true, I have heard of the cock's section and the hen's section. At the same time he might be ok for some more time without company rather than some male bullies. Well, just my thoughts and I am not getting those pretty right these days anyway


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL. I mean, cocks must fair pretty well in those situations, right? I'm sure there's the normal pecking order to be sorted out, but I'd think that they're similar to much other fowl in that most problems arise when you throw hens into the mix and they have to compete. Am I wrong to think that way? 

Anybody else have any input/personal experience with this?


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like there is going to be a lot of fighting.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi-

I'm surprised to hear folks don't think three bachelor pij would get along. Racers and breeders keep all their cocks together... One of my adopters has had a pair of bachelors for over a year and they're doing great.

In my coop, I've got everything from little tiny runt feral Bean (hen) to gianormous king cock Jazzy and everything in between and they all get along very well. I've got a helmet pij, Bandit, who was chosen by king hen June Bug (from many other suitors) and he's claimed a nest site and done just fine. Austin- the WOE Tumbler, has been a bachelor in my coop for 6 months and while he'd prefer having a mate I'm sure, he's thriving and doing fine.

I've got 25 pij (too many! help!) in a 13 x 10 x 7 coop, most are coupled but a handful are single (all bachelors except for Louie who has refused all suitors for 2.5 years) and there is minimal conflict.

Yesterday, little homing pigeon Blanco was tussling with big king Jazzy and, while Blanco got the worst of it, he drove big Jazzy out of his space and is fine and full of sass today.

I've only had one injury in the 2.5 years- Alejandra's eye got poked, but she recovered and did just fine.

I'd think that three bachelors would be more peaceful than two mated pairs... and, unfortunately, I'm always short hens so we thought this might work.

Hmmm. Please tell us more!

Thanks-


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody? It would be greatly appreciated, and perhaps help some pigeons! Don't make me beg!! Haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

I think even amounts of pigeons are better, so if you want to keep all males then 4 would be better then 3 ,odd ones out is never a good thing as there will always be trouble ..no one likes to be the lone wolf so please keep it even pairs or at least even numbers of either sex for better results


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Fair enough! The thing is that I was sort of hoping to keep a space available in case we pick up another pigeon at work that needs a home. Eventually, I'm hoping to have a big loft for many more rescues, but not until I own a home. It's not that they'd be hurt for space in the meantime, their accomodations will be more than sufficient, I just don't want to go too overboard. With spring/summer approaching, I know we'll end up with more pigeons at work, so three for now would likely be a temporary situation. Four is ultimately what I'm aiming for, though, at least for the present time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally, I think the birds would be most content as pairs. They are so happy courting, nesting, and sitting on eggs. It keeps them occupied.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmm .. good point from Elizabeth about all the males in a racing loft being kept together during the "off" season .. hadn't thought of that. So, I guess .. I don't know what to say.

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a mixed breed loft as well, and at times, I've had a few more males than females. They seem to work things out for the most part. But at one time I did have some problems with a large unmated homer cock who liked to bully the other birds.

I also had one little NY Flight cock who was "in love" with a hen who already had a mate. He harrassed her endlessly to the point that she was getting thin. (not trying to hurt her, just trying to woo her away from her mate)

As sasha008 says, being mated keeps them occupied. Once I found mates for these obnoxious fellows, they stopped bothering everyone because they had better things to do


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have my pigeons separated because I am not breeding them and I have 31 males on the male side of the loft and I have twenty double nest boxes and perches scattered around put a pole going across and tops of doorways and 2.4 plenty of private spots they can choose and as long as they have :their perch: so to speak everything if pretty quiet although a few of them might start fighting (not bad) over a spot someone is standing on or sometimes I have two lovers (so to speak) and jealousy comes up and a fight might start--so to speak--they seem much healthier and they seem happy and go outside and get sun more and this is good.. The females on the other side I have 29 and they seem to spend more time outside if they are not nesting and most of them are on plastic eggs at this time and they have their romances as well with other females but they are not driven and they can take baths and they get outside more than with the males who strickly keep them to their nests---this way they share the burdens of the eggs and seem to be more relaxed and healthier as well. Sometimes there are squabbles not much and not to any great extent--just over their nest box and mates but seems very peaceful and they still flirt with their male partner through the fence at time and at this point if I want to get them together (male and female) it would be very very rough because they have each latched on to a new friend and I am sure a lot of fighting would ensure and I don't look forward to this if I decide to put them together again..c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, everybody, for the input!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your experiences, c.hert. This is useful information for the future.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi RachelsaurusRex,

There is one more thing I forgot to mention...
It will be helpful if you can set up their space so that each bird has it's own perching place. Individual perches are a must - spaced far enough apart that the birds can not peck or slap each other. 

This is important, because if you have long perches for multiple birds instead, they'll constantly fight for dominance. Pigeons are very posessive of their personal space, especially the males. 

Most of the pigeon supply places sell a variety of perches that you can attach to the inside of your loft with screws. Some people also use sections of 2x4 boards, nailed to a longer strip. Or, "box perches" are set up in a grid with a barrier between each bird, to prevent fighting.

I have a few different types in my loft - will post pics when I get the chance.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for that advice! I actually cut pieces of 2x4 and attached them all over the coop with L brackets. I think there are 7 or 8, total, all in different areas.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Thank you for that advice! I actually cut pieces of 2x4 and attached them all over the coop with L brackets. I think there are 7 or 8, total, all in different areas.


Sounds great! Always good to have more perches than you have birds. (they may still squabble over the "best" perches but at least everyone will have their own space)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard of two males and or two hens actually mating up, seems to happen more in hens in my fancy birds... so you never know, they may really love each other, or fight over the third, which would not be good... I say even numbers in a small situation as yours, so four would be better, if they are all the same sex, now if you have three males and end up getting a hen...they are hard to sex.. it would be a big headache, and alot of fighting.


----------

